# Fish Oil and Burping



## derekisdman (Nov 26, 2003)

I just started taking some fish oil caps yesterday.  I took three in the morning today and when I burp it's the worst taste ever  .  For those who take the fish oil capsules do you suffer from this?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2003)

Yes, but the good news is it only lasts a few days til your body gets used to it


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 26, 2003)

Thank god, it's pure torture!  How many caps do you take a day les?


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2003)

Ive been taking fish oils for 1 and 1/2 months, and that still happens to me.  Oh ya, sometimes I have a fishy after taste in my mouth-I chew hella gum everyday!


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 26, 2003)

And there go's my hopes down the drain  

How do you put up with it?  When I take the liquid flaxseed oil its pretty bad going down but after it's down it's done.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 26, 2003)

yep - fishy burps.

i take a total of 10 caps a day and this rarely happens to me but when it does....yuck!


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 26, 2003)

Maybe i'll just take the majority of them before I go to bed so atleast i'm not concious for the outcome..


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2003)

Gum, I chew a tonne of it!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 26, 2003)

yes


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2003)

Im addicted to juicy fruit!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Nov 26, 2003)

why dont you guys take FLEX or HEMP oil instead ?!?!??!!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2003)

Never Had the Fish Burps :dunno:

Fish oil contains EPA and DHA


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> why dont you guys take FLEX or HEMP oil instead ?!?!??!!





Because mine are in my multi pack.


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 26, 2003)

I take flax and will probably continue cause i don't know if I can stand the fish oil.  I chewed on gum like crazy but it's lik the fish taste erupts right in my throat and gum can't cure it and it's disgusting.


----------



## Randy (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> why dont you guys take FLEX or HEMP oil instead ?!?!??!!



Exactly Big B!  The fish can have their fish oil .   Sounds to nasty to me to take.  Blah!  
Besides, I've gone all these years without it


----------



## plouffe (Nov 26, 2003)

Yes it does taste like shit... poke a hole in it maybe before swallowing.. May help for some odd reason, i dont know what that reason is...


----------



## maniclion (Nov 26, 2003)

10/08/03 
1: 2 cans tuna, 2 Tbs mayo, 1 cup red lettuce, onion, 2 slices ww bread, 4 fc's, 1 multi-vit

2: 2 scoops prot., 1 cup oats, 1 Tbs. PB, 1/2 nectarine, 4 fc's (learned a nasty lesson don't drink a shake, take fish caps on top and then drink a lot of water, all the fish caps dissolved in my esophagus and when I burped it was sick .....

That's an excerpt from my journal.   

Take the pills before your meals so that they get forced all the way down.  

Believe me you ain't had nothing till you've had that goo crawl back up onto your tongue, nothing will get rid of it's foul taste, it just clings there for hours


----------



## Darkkmind (Nov 26, 2003)

I take 2 a day and have never had that problem.


----------



## Randy (Nov 26, 2003)

This is why beer drinkers don't take fish oil caps 
Imagine the beer to fish oil burps


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 26, 2003)

I heard the the way the fish oil in the capsules is pressed actually removes a good amount of the nutrients...

I prefer my EFA supplement with Flax and CLA


----------



## swolean (Dec 3, 2003)

I've got some enteric coated fish oil pills that are supposed to stay un-dissolved until they reach the intestines.  Been taking them for a couple of months and not had any probs.
Fisol, from Nature's Way.


----------



## sentricyphen (Dec 3, 2003)

hemp taste pretty good really. kind of has a vegtable flavor, like peas. (but smells like weed)

im considering fish oil though. jodi has me convinced.


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2003)

I always wondered why there are so many fish pill followers?
It's spreading like a plague   I'm sure they have some health benefits, but are they really that substantial?  Are they worth the dreaded fish oil burps?  

Here's an article I found from CNN regarding fish oil
Its from last year (maybe there is more recent benefits found)
http://www.cnn.com/2002/HEALTH/04/08/fish.heart/

Basically they are saying that it helps reduce the risk of sudden death in heart attach survivors.

Now if you have no history of heart problems,  do you really need fish oil?   What is the common reason for getting heart attacks and strokes?  I believe unhealthy eating of fat and high cholestorol foods contribute greatly to this.  Now most of the body builders here already eat pretty health I would say.  So again, is it necessary to have fish oil?   I wouldn't say so.   Screw the fish oil burps..    No fish oil for me unless I see a much better reason to take them.


----------



## Big Baby (Dec 8, 2003)

it still happens to me, i've been taking them for 18 or so months now. but i'm just sort of used to it. at first it drove me nuts. i find it's not as bad if i take them with one of my liquid meals.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> I always wondered why there are so many fish pill followers?
> It's spreading like a plague   I'm sure they have some health benefits, but are they really that substantial?  Are they worth the dreaded fish oil burps?
> 
> ...



Yes.

The EPA/DHA content is unmatched.  Fish oil has every benefit of other EFAs, and it increases leptin sensitivity as well; thus, it has positive effects on body composition that flax, hemp, etc do not have.

It is particularly good when overfeeding for keeping fat gain minimal.

It is even more important for the endomorph to take fish oil.

The burps go away, or you have a terrible brand; try another.   Also, taking them before you eat can help.


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2003)

But again TP -  for those that are slim and healthy working out consistantly, are the benefits of taking fish oil substantial enough to justify taking it?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 8, 2003)

Justify?  Its a low cost, easy to take supplement, with the only negatives being the burps, which should not be an issue, as I mention above.

So in sum, yes.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 8, 2003)

Know what I noticed?  Well, I used to get these burps and noticed that an awful lot of women were hitting on me all the time.  I couldn't put 2 and 2 together until I realized that these women must have thought that since my breath smelled like fish that I gave oral.  This ever happen to you TP?


































you have to pardon me, I am in kinda a weird mood tonight.


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2003)

The key word is more like benefit, rather than justify.  They could hand out fish pills free of charge, but if the health benefits are very slim and I get fish burps, then why take em.  The shelves are loaded with pills left and right.  Many of them aren't worth beans...  You can take them all your life and not gain any benefit despite the intended benefits.  And if you do, they are not substantial enough to take them..   Like vitamin C, E, and B12, and all the common vitamins have been proven to be essential.
I don't think fish oil fits into that category...  Get where I'm coming from?


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2003)

Damn Dale...that was worse than the fish pills


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> The key word is more like benefit, rather than justify.  They could hand out fish pills free of charge, but if the health benefits are very slim and I get fish burps, then why take em.  The shelves are loaded with pills left and right.  Many of them aren't worth beans...  You can take them all your life and not gain any benefit despite the intended benefits.  And if you do, they are not substantial enough to take them..   Like vitamin C, E, and B12, and all the common vitamins have been proven to be essential.
> I don't think fish oil fits into that category...  Get where I'm coming from?


How bout you read. 

Fish Oil


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2003)

Jodi, 

Ok I guess this link would convince everyone to take fish oil .   Maybe I should send it to all the stores?  Maybe it will help them clear out all their shelves of fish oil pills


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2003)

Sorry Jodi...didn't intend to be mean, just trying to drive a point that's all


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 9, 2003)

If you're not consuming a good food source of Omega 3 EFA's consistently, then fish oil is essential in a way; and Omega 3's are essential in every sense of the word, with fish being a great source of them.

"Pretty healthy" doesn't mean that all of your bases are covered, especially if you rely on too many protein powders, MRPs and bars.

You can also purchase a deodorized product.

The alpha-linolenic acid in flax converts to EPA and DHA, whereas fish oils contain EPA and DHA. Studies suggest that this conversion isn't efficient, either.



Int J Vitam Nutr Res. 1998;68(3):159-73.  


Can adults adequately convert alpha-linolenic acid (18:3n-3) to eicosapentaenoic acid (20:5n-3) and docosahexaenoic acid (22:6n-3)?

Gerster H.

Vitamin Research Department, F. Hoffman-Roche Ltd, Basel, Switzerland.

A diet including 2-3 portions of fatty fish per week, which corresponds to the intake of 1.25 g EPA (20:5n-3) + DHA (22:6n-3) per day, has been officially recommended on the basis of epidemiological findings showing a beneficial role of these n-3 long-chain PUFA in the prevention of cardiovascular and inflammatory diseases. The parent fatty acid ALA (18:3n-3), found in vegetable oils such as flaxseed or rapeseed oil, is used by the human organism partly as a source of energy, partly as a precursor of the metabolites, but the degree of conversion appears to be unreliable and restricted. More specifically, most studies in humans have shown that whereas a certain, though restricted, conversion of high doses of ALA to EPA occurs, conversion to DHA is severely restricted. The use of ALA labelled with radioisotopes suggested that with a background diet high in saturated fat conversion to long-chain metabolites is approximately 6% for EPA and 3.8% for DHA. With a diet rich in n-6 PUFA, conversion is reduced by 40 to 50%. It is thus reasonable to observe an n-6/n-3 PUFA ratio not exceeding 4-6. Restricted conversion to DHA may be critical since evidence has been increasing that this long-chain metabolite has an autonomous function, e.g. in the brain, retina and spermatozoa where it is the most prominent fatty acid. In neonates deficiency is associated with visual impairment, abnormalities in the electroretinogram and delayed cognitive development. In adults the potential role of DHA in neurological function still needs to be investigated in depth. Regarding cardiovascular risk factors DHA has been shown to reduce triglyceride concentrations. These findings indicate that future attention will have to focus on the adequate provision of DHA which can reliably be achieved only with the supply of the preformed long-chain metabolite.

Publication Types: 
Review 
Review, Tutorial 

PMID: 9637947 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2003)

In my research, again many say that healthy people with no weight problems who are actively exercising stands much less to gain from the benefits of fish oil.  I myself don't fall into any of the risk or concern categories below.  

Reliable and relatively consistent scientific data showing a substantial health benefit are those with the following health concerns:

Crohn???s disease (enteric-coated, free-fatty-acid form of fish oil)
High blood pressure
High triglycerides
Rheumatoid arthritis

Contradictory, insufficient, or preliminary studies suggesting a health benefit or minimal health benefit:
Asthma
Atherosclerosis
Bipolar disorder
Breast-feeding support
Cardiac arrhythmia
Cystic fibrosis (EPA)
Depression
Eczema
Heart attack
Immune function (omega-3 fatty acids for critically ill and post surgery patients only)
Kidney disease
Lupus
Osteoporosis (in combination with evening primrose oil)
Phenylketonuria (if deficient in polyunsaturated fatty acids)
Pre- and post-surgery health
Pregnancy and postpartum support (to prevent premature delivery)
Psoriasis
Raynaud???s disease
Schizophrenia
Sickle cell anemia
Ulcerative colitis

An herb is primarily supported by traditional use, or the herb or supplement has little scientific support and/or minimal health benefit:

Angina
Chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD)
Colon cancer (reduces risk)
Diabetes
Dysmenorrhea (painful menstruation)
Endometriosis
Glaucoma
Migraine headaches
Multiple sclerosis
Osteoarthritis
Osteoporosis
Photosensitivity
Preeclampsia


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2003)

OMG 

Apparantely you don't understand WHY you need EFA's.

-------------------------------
Essential Fatty Acids  

Essential fatty acids (EFAs): are fats that are essential to the diet because the body cannot produce them. Essential fatty acids are extremely important nutrients for health. They are present in every healthy cell in the body, and are critical for the normal growth and functioning of the cells, muscles, nerves, and organs. EFAs are also used by the body to produce a class of hormone-like substances called prostaglandins, which are key to many important processes. Deficiencies of EFAs are linked to a variety of health problems, including major ones such as heart disease, cancer, and diabetes. It has been estimated that as high as 80% of the American population may consume insufficient quantities of EFAs.

Very few health issues have received as much attention during the past several decades as the question of fat in the diet. Sixty-eight percent of mortalities in America are related to fat consumption and diet, including heart disease (44% of deaths), cancer (22%) and diabetes (2%). There are several types of dietary fats. Saturated fat is found mainly in animal products, including meat and dairy products, and avocados, and nuts. Cholesterol is a dietary fat that is only found in animal products. Cholesterol is also made by the body in small amounts from saturated fats. Heavy consumption of saturated fat and cholesterol has been linked to heart disease and cancer. Unsaturated fats are typically oils from vegetables, nuts, and are present in some fish. These are considered the healthiest dietary fats. Essential fatty acids are unsaturated fats. EFAs are the only fats that may need to be increased in the American diet.

Scientists classify essential fatty acids into two types, omega 3 fatty acids and omega-6 fatty acids, depending on their chemical composition. Technically, the omega-3 fatty acids are alpha-linolenic acid, stearidonic acid, and two others called EPA and DHA. Alpha-linolenic acid is found mainly in flaxseed oil, canola oil, soybeans, walnuts, hemp seeds, and dark green leafy vegetables. Stearidonic acid is found in rarer types of seeds and nuts, including black currant seeds. EPA and DHA are present in cold-water fish, including salmon, trout, sardines, mackerel and cod. Cod liver oil is a popular nutritional supplement for omega-3 EFAs.

Omega-6 fatty acids are more common in the American diet than the omega-3 EFAs. These include linoleic acid, which is found in safflower, olive, almond, sunflower, hemp, soybean, walnut, pumpkin, sesame, and flaxseed oils. Gamma-linolenic acid (GLA) is found in some seeds and evening primrose oil. Arachidonic acid (AA) is present in meat and animal products.

Both types of EFAs, omega-3 and omega-6 fatty acids, are necessary in a healthy diet. Deficiencies of EFAs have been brought about by changes in diet and the modern processing of foods and oils. Many nutritionists believe that a major dietary problem is the use of hydrogenated oils, which are present in margarine and many processed foods. Hydrogenated oils are highly refined by industrial processes, and contain toxic by-products and trans-fatty acids. Trans-fatty acids are fat molecules with chemically altered structures, and are believed to have several detrimental effects on the body. Trans-fatty acids interfere with the absorption of healthy EFAs, and may contribute to atherosclerosis, or damage to the arteries. Deep-fried foods, which are cooked in oil that is altered by very high temperatures, also contain trans-fatty acids. Many health professionals, including those at the World Heath Organization, have protested against the use of hydrogenated oils in food and the consumption of trans-fatty acids. Health conditions linked to the consumption of trans-fatty acids and hydrogenated oils include cancer, heart disease, high cholesterol, diabetes, obesity, immune system disorders, decreased sperm counts, and infant development problems.

Dietary changes that have contributed to EFA deficiency or imbalances include the increased use of oils that contain few or no omega-3 EFAs; the industrial milling of flour that removes the EFA-containing germ; the increase of sugar and fried foods in the diet that may interfere with the body's absorption of EFAs; and the decreased consumption of fish.

A balance of omega-3 and omega-6 EFAs in the diet is recommended by experts. Americans typically consume higher quantities of omega-6 EFAs, because these are found in meat, animal products, and common cooking oils. Research has shown that too many omega-6 EFAs in the diet can lead to the imbalanced production of prostaglandins, which may contribute to health problems. Experts recommend that omega-3 and omega-6 EFAs be present in the diet in a ratio of around one to three. Americans consume a ratio as high as one to 40. Thus, the need for greater amounts of omega-3 EFAs in the diet has increased.

Symptoms of EFA deficiency or imbalance include dry or scaly skin, excessively dry hair, cracked fingernails, fatigue, weakness, frequent infections, allergies, mood disorders, hyperactivity, depression, memory and learning problems, slow wound healing, aching joints, poor digestion, high blood pressure, obesity, and high cholesterol.

General use
EFA supplementation is recommended for over 60 health conditions. EFAs are used therapeutically to treat and to prevent cardiovascular problems, including heart disease, high cholesterol, strokes, and high blood pressure. EFAs also have anti-inflammatory effects in the body, and are used in the nutritional treatment of arthritis, asthma, allergies, and skin conditions (e.g., eczema). EFAs are used as support for immune system disorders including AIDS, multiple sclerosis, lupus, and cancer.

Other conditions that may improve with EFA supplementation include acne and other skin problems, diabetes, depression, menopausal problems, nervous conditions, obesity, memory and learning disabilities, eye problems, and digestive disorders. EFAs are recommended for weight loss programs, as they may assist fat metabolism in the body. EFA supplementation is a recommended preventative practice, as well.

Preparations
Common EFA supplements are flaxseed oil, evening primrose oil, borage oil, black currant seed oil, hemp seed oil, and cod liver oil. Consumers should search for supplements that contain both omega-3 and omega-6 EFAs, because imbalances of EFAs may occur if either is taken in excess over long periods of time. Flaxseed oil is a recommended supplement, because it contains the highest percentage of omega-3 fatty acids with some omega-6 EFAs, as well. Flaxseed oil is generally the least expensive source of omega-3 EFAs as well, generally much cheaper than fish oil supplements. Evening primrose oil is a popular supplement as well, because the GLA it contains has shown benefits in treating premenstrual syndrome and other conditions. However, evening primrose oil contains no omega-3 EFAs. Hemp seed oil is a well-balanced source of both EFAs.

Supplements are available from health food stores in liquid and capsule form. The recommended daily dosage is one to two tablespoons (13-26 capsules), taken with meals. EFAs can also be obtained from a diet that includes cold-water fish consumed twice per week, whole grains, dark green leafy vegetables, walnuts, pumpkin seeds, wheat germ, soy products, canola oil, and other foods mentioned above. Whole flaxseeds are a wholesome source of EFAs as well, and can be freshly ground and added to salads and other dishes.

Precautions
EFA supplements are generally fragile products, and must be produced, packaged and handled properly. Consumers should search for quality EFA supplements produced by reputable manufacturers. Products that are organically grown and certified by a third party are recommended. EFA products should be produced by "cold or modified expeller pressing," which means that they were produced without damaging temperatures or pressure. Products should be packaged in light-resistant containers, because sunlight damages EFAs. Packages should include manufacturing and use-by dates on them, in order to assure freshness. Stores and consumers should keep EFA products under refrigeration, because heat damages them, as well. Taste can indicate the quality of EFA oils: those that have no flavor usually are overly refined, and those that taste bitter are old or spoiled. Because of their low temperature threshold, nearly all the oils that are used as EFA supplements are not suitable for use as cooking oils.

Side effects
Side effects with most EFA supplements are rare, because EFAs are nontoxic and are used by the body as energy when taken in excess. The exception is cod liver and fish oil supplements, which can cause vitamin A and D toxicity when taken in excess. Side effects of vitamin A and D toxicity include headaches, skin discoloration, fatigue, nausea, and gastrointestinal problems. Fish oil supplements that have vitamins A and D removed are available.

Interactions
To maximize the benefits of EFA supplements, several recommendations can be followed. EFA users should reduce the amount of fat, particularly saturated fat from animal products, in their diet. The American Heart Association recommends that a healthy diet contains 30% or less of its total calories from fat. For 2000 total calories per day, 600 calories or less should be from fat, including EFA supplements. Consumers should also completely eliminate hydrogenated and partially hydrogenated oils from their diets. This includes eliminating all processed foods that contain them, such as margarine and many packaged foods. Other foods that contain trans-fatty acids, such as deep fried foods, should also be eliminated. Recommended cooking oils are olive, safflower, canola, and sesame oils. EFA effectiveness may be increased by lowering the intake of sugar and alcohol in the diet. Nutrients that assist EFA uptake are the B-complex vitamins, vitamin C, zinc, and magnesium. As with any supplement, EFA effectiveness can be augmented with a nutritious, high fiber diet that emphasizes fresh and natural foods, and the intake of fish two times a week.

Key Terms
Atherosclerosis
Hardening of the arteries. 
Cholesterol
A steroid fat found in animal foods that is also produced in the body for several important functions. Excess cholesterol intake is linked to many diseases. 
Hydrogenated fat
An unsaturated fat, commonly vegetable oil, that is processed with high heat and hydrogen to make it solid at room temperature. Margarine is a common hydrogenated fat. 
Trans-fatty acid
A toxic type of fat created by hydrogenating oils and by deep frying foods.


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 9, 2003)

There has to be a source of EFA's in your diet. Fish oils, or some supplemental source of omega 3's are necessary if you're not getting an adequate amount from your foods.

We're not necessarily speaking of fish oils as a treatment, or in amounts more than what a person needs in order to obtain their omega 3's.

End of story, and you will take it however it is you wish.


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2003)

OMG Jodi, doesn't everyone in this world know why your body needs EFA's?   

Well Jodi,  I do read just as you do.  I can also cut and paste information on a variety of subjects just as you did here.  Don't you think I know enough to go out on the web and search for "Fish Oil"?   I can pull 1000 articles...   I'm not saying fish oil is not good for people to take as a supplement.  I'm just saying that it may not be neccessary for some to take it.  Like me for instance.  I eat fish regularly each week.   I am healthy with no weight problems or cardiovascular problems.  I feel that I don't need to take fish pills Jodi.  That is all I'm saying.  I don't need a mile long fish oil link from you.  I have read many of them


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2003)

It depends on what kind of fish your eating.  If you are eating lots of cold water fish like Salmon then you probably don't need fish oil.  BUT most people don't eat salmon 3-4 times a week therefore fish oil supplementations would take care of that.

Oh and I post the links so people can learn.  Thats why they come here instead of browsing the internet.  Because we've provided alot of info here.


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2003)

Dante,

I agree.  I didn't mean to suggest that is the only reason for taking fish oil supplements whether you fall into one of the health risk areas that I mentioned.  I understand that one needs EFA's in their diet for adequate health purposes. 



> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> There has to be a source of EFA's in your diet. Fish oils, or some supplemental source of omega 3's are necessary if you're not getting an adequate amount from your foods.
> 
> We're not necessarily speaking of fish oils as a treatment, or in amounts more than what a person needs in order to obtain their omega 3's.
> ...


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2003)

Yes, I eat lots of salmon Jodi each week.  I make that a regular necessity on my grocery list at Costco...  You get a bundle of fresh salmon there for very reasonable prices.

And as for sending links for learning. That is a nice thing Jodi.
But when someone asks a specific question, and you drop a 2000 word link at them it does not provide a lot of help.  Like I said, anyone can pull down links off the web. Posting broad information about a subject does not answer specific questions.
But based on my readings, I have concluded that I don't need fish oil.



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> It depends on what kind of fish your eating.  If you are eating lots of cold water fish like Salmon then you probably don't need fish oil.  BUT most people don't eat salmon 3-4 times a week therefore fish oil supplementations would take care of that.
> 
> Oh and I post the links so people can learn.  Thats why they come here instead of browsing the internet.  Because we've provided alot of info here.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2003)

Your question was, what are the benefits of fish oil.  So the link explains the benefits.


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2003)

That was only one question Jodi...

Here were the other questions that the link didn't directly answer:

Now if you have no history of heart problems, do you really need fish oil? What is the common reason for getting heart attacks and strokes? I believe unhealthy eating of fat and high cholestorol foods contribute greatly to this. 




> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Your question was, what are the benefits of fish oil.  So the link explains the benefits.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2003)

I can give you a link that will


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2003)

Jodi Jodi Jodi   

Oh by the way,  I like your new picture...   It's a good change.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2003)

Thank you


----------



## Premo55 (Dec 9, 2003)

Is canned salmon a nutritious source of fish oils? Personally I'm already consuming upwards of 15 caps a day, with a can of pink, wild salmon thrown in there too. I like the calcium I get from the soft bones.

Peace.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2003)

Yes, canned is good too.  Of course nothing beats fresh though.

Personally I hate salmon


----------



## Yomato (Dec 10, 2003)

Yup. It's why I switched to flax and upped my fresh fish intake...


----------



## atherjen (Dec 10, 2003)

Jodi Jodi Jodi..you crazy woman, salmon is awesome! heh but then again it was you that liked it raw! ick!


----------



## Randy (Dec 10, 2003)

Salmon is especially good smoked


----------



## derekisdman (Dec 10, 2003)

I can't stand  the fish burps, I just take flax through the day then take the fish oil caps last meal and they don't bother me.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Jodi Jodi Jodi..you crazy woman, salmon is awesome! heh but then again it was you that liked it raw! ick!


Cooked Salmon is too fishy 

It only tastes good raw


----------



## Randy (Dec 10, 2003)

Not to fishy if it's fresh... Try the Costco stuff..   Just have to season in for good flavor.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Not to fishy if it's fresh... Try the Costco stuff..   Just have to season in for good flavor.


I guess living on the East Coast all my life I'm picky.  I'll eat lots of various fresh seafood but I always find Salmon nasty if its cooked.  I've tried it several times and it doesn't matter, its only good raw 

I'm going to miss seafood when I move   Ah well, small price to pay.  I'll just have my family ship me fresh lobsters


----------



## Randy (Dec 10, 2003)

Lobsters is my favorite .... Can't beat lobster
But never a raw fish eater <blah>  no sushi for me...


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2003)

Salmon reminds me of the canned food I used to feed my cat, blah! I wont touch the stuff!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Salmon reminds me of the canned food I used to feed my cat, blah! I wont touch the stuff!


  I hear that.  FISHY and I love fish.  

Hell, I've eaten just about every thing in the ocean you can think of   most of it I like too.


----------



## Premo55 (Dec 11, 2003)

Salmon is the best food on earth, I swear, there isn't a fish that I like better. Well maybe rainbow trout is a reasonable substitute, but salmon pan-seared with pepper, some sauteed garlic and some lemon juice is simple, but amazingly nutritious and really is my favourite meal. Salmon teriyaki is bomb too. 

I also love haddock, bluefish, cod, smelts (smelts pan-fried in coconut oil is one of my favourites if on CKD, I love the fact that you can eat the bones), stonefish, shark steaks (eat these all the time, marlin steaks are even better), tuna steaks, mahi mahi (second only to salmon really), yellowfish, swordfish, etc. etc. Has anyone tried sea urchins? AMAZING stuff, I love surf clams, too. 

Seafood is the best thing to ever happen to cuisine and food in general. There's nothing like some good sashimi grade ahi tuna or salmon with some wasabi, toasted sesame oil and low sodium shoyu or tamari rubbed on it. Very $$$$ though. 

On another note, I've never had fishy burps. It makes me question the quality of my product. I use the highest grade/concentration of  EPA/DHA deep sea fish oil caps, though, so I dunno. I find that fish oil caps are actually more economical than flax here, in Chinatown they sell them for REAL cheap, and obviously the benefits fish oil has in comparison to flax and hemp in affecting leptin levels etc. far outweigh any other EFA supplement. Udo's is still the best though, I feel. 

Peace.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 11, 2003)

Agree Fish Oil is the best and I also agree that seafood is the best. 

I still hate salmon though 

Have you ever tried octopus.  I tried it raw a few weeks ago, it was pretty good


----------



## Jill (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried octopus.  I tried it raw a few weeks ago, it was pretty good



Dont forget that you ate kangaroo too! (I know they dont live in the ocean though. )


----------



## Jodi (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey, what can I say.

BTW - Ostrich tastes better than Kangaroo


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 11, 2003)

i'll jump on the salmon bashing bandwagon.  i love fish and i hate salmon.  growing up on the east coast will spoil you.  i miss my summer vacations in maine.


----------



## Premo55 (Dec 11, 2003)

Octopus is great. Especially sashimi grade octopus (tako) with the purple scales/pods. Also in Japanese specialty stores you can usually get tiny baby octopus (many whole octopuses the size of your pinky) dipped and preserved in a kind of sweet chilli soya sauce, really delicious finger food. Kinda high in cholestrol, but we know dietary cholestrol has little to do with overall cholestrol levels, because we're just smart like that.

Peace.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 11, 2003)

That was how I had it, sashimi!  Most people aren't daring to try new things like us


----------



## Premo55 (Dec 11, 2003)

Hell I eat everything. I've eaten alligator, crocodile, kangaroo, emu, ostrich, I accidentally ate rabbit once (I had no idea what the dish was and was informed later, which sucks, because I have a pet rabbit, it wasn't terrible though), venison...as long as it's protein and it's relatively lean I'm down to eat whatever. Has anyone tried abalone or geoduck? BOth shellfish that are primarily eaten in Asian cultures, and both are very, very, good, but expensive.

Peace.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 11, 2003)

Don't like alligator, rabbit or venison .  I  haven't tried crocodile.  Emu freaking kicks ass   Too hard to find around here though.  

Shellfish is probably my favorite second to shark.


----------



## Premo55 (Dec 11, 2003)

^^ Word to that. Shark doesn't even have the texture of fish, it's a lot meatier, for some reason.

Anyway, the problem with shellfish is some of them contain carbs. It's really strange, I mean, where the heck do the carbs come from? Like 4 ounces of mussels contains 7g of carbs.

Peace.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 11, 2003)

Mmmmm I love Mako.  Swordfish OMG I'm going to miss swordfish.  I better get some before I move


----------



## Marble (Dec 12, 2003)

yeah ive been taking it for a few months and still get that, its actually not that bad compared to chewing up some ephedra or multi vitamins (dont ask) haha


----------



## blinkboy99 (Dec 15, 2003)

how much epa/dha would u recomend for a 19yr endo bulking?
2-3g?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 15, 2003)

Yes, 2-3G EPA/DHA is good.


----------



## blinkboy99 (Dec 17, 2003)

is there any need to ever stop takling fish?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 17, 2003)

huh?  Stop talking to fish or eating fish


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 17, 2003)

I hated salmon when I grew up on the east coast too (nh and maine) but pacific northwest salmon is a whole new world. It is sooo good smoked, broiled, grilled, baked. yummers!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2003)

Ok, guess we will all meet at hikerchicks house for salmon dinner


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Ok, guess we will all meet at hikerchicks house for salmon dinner


baked or broiled?


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm not picky Hiker.  Variety is a good thing though, how about both?


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 17, 2003)

you got it  although I also like salmon lox on a bagel  if I still ate bagels, which I don't


----------



## Randy (Dec 18, 2003)

Well how about I sample a little salmon lox bagel myself, and I will share the experience with you


----------



## blinkboy99 (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yes, 2-3G EPA/DHA is good.



can i take that all a once...like 10 pills with my bedtime meal?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 20, 2003)

Well, I think it would be better to split through the day.

10 pills would depend on the level of EPA/DHA per cap.


----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2003)

I think Jodi has fins...she really knows her fish pills


----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2003)

I am getting some mild fish burps Jodi....It's funny though, each burp tastes like a different kind of fish.  Maybe I can name an entire school by the end of the day


----------



## plouffe (Dec 21, 2003)

I take 4-5 fish oil capsules with every meal and don't have a problem


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> I think Jodi has fins...she really knows her fish pills



Would you believe she faught me on this back in the day too?  I remember her first fish oil post.  I almost cried.

BTW, Randy, weren't you condemning fish oil a few pages back?


----------



## blinkboy99 (Dec 21, 2003)

each pill is 300...but u think split up is better?


----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2003)

300 sounds low.  

I believe the way Jodi calculates your requirement is she adds both EPA/DHA to form a total.   Then this total is generally recorded in Milligrams.    Then take that milligram number and convert it to grams by moving the decimal to the left 3 places.   Then take that number and divide it by 4.   That will be how many pills you need to take.   You want to take up to 4 grams a day I believe.

But splitting is definately better.  This way it distributes the Omega3 throughout your body consistantly through the day in metered quantities.   Many of these things work like vitamin C.  Your body only takes what it needs and drops the rest.  I'm not sure if that happens with fish oil, but even distribution makes more sense than dropping 10 pills in one sitting.


----------



## blinkboy99 (Dec 28, 2003)

well each pill epa/dha is 300mg so i take 10 pills to get 3 grams...


----------



## blinkboy99 (Jan 11, 2004)

quick q...is there any benifit to taking high potency pills vs regular pills?...

like 6 grams of fish oil that = 3 grams of eph/dha...
or 10 grams of fish oil that =3 grams of eph/dha....


id rather take the 10 bc its cheaper


----------



## blinkboy99 (Jan 13, 2004)

bizump


----------



## Randy (Jan 13, 2004)

Taking 10 pills is fine bro, just not at one sitting.
If you have 5 meals in a day, take 2 after each meal.



> _*Originally posted by blinkboy99 *_
> well each pill epa/dha is 300mg so i take 10 pills to get 3 grams...


----------



## blinkboy99 (Jan 14, 2004)

thanks randy


----------



## Randy (Jan 14, 2004)

Your more than welcome blink.


----------

